# Where to find more fish, edge of grass over mud, sand , shell bds?!!!!



## j hunt (Oct 25, 2007)

Been gigging hard all summer now into fall I still havent figured out where to spend the bulk of my time I gig out of South eastern nc would like to see what tactics are working for you guys in Florida


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm sure the tactics are slightly different but here's what I do. In the late summer or early fall before the fall migration starts, I like to stick to structure. I usually follow a very long oyster bar, working both sides. An added bonus to the oyster bar is the occasional sheepshead. I then move on to grass beds and check holes or the edges. I finish my normal rounds at a creek mouth where flounder can be found in just inches of water near reeds growing at the waters edge. Once the migration starts I head out towards passes. Here I check shallows near reeds and the edges of grassflats. Most of my flounder have been found on sandy bottoms but pressed right up to structure. This could be anything as small as a sunken cinder block or as big as a seawall. Anything that disrupts the current is worth checking because it disorients the bait. The flounder will position themselves on the down-current side to inhale any bait that drifts by. I also see flounder in very silty and muddy bottoms near creek mouths and marshes but they are harder to find. Partly because they blend in better but also because the silt gets kicked up (I wade) and clouds the water. For this reason make sure you are walking into the current so the cloud will be carried behind you. Another thing worth noting is flounder beds are more defined in the sand making it easier to "track" moving flounder.



Hope this helps.


----------



## Spear (Oct 6, 2007)

I used to live in Wrightsville Beach, NCand gigged in that area. I'm in Destin now and we don't have those 4'-6' tides like you do. Our tides vary by less than a foot most of the time and we only have one high and one low a day (except for 2 days a month), where you have two highs and lows every day.I think it's harder to gig in your area and has to be planned better in my experience. We always planned to start gigging there when the tide justbegan coming in. We would start closer to the inlet (called passes down here) and let the incoming current push us along with it. As the tide began rising the flounder would move right into water only a few inches deep sometimes, but as soon as it began falling theymoved to deep water immediately and gigging was over. We rarely got any there on a falling tide and stopped trying after the tide changed. Down herethe tide rising or falling does not seem to make as much of a difference, as I think it does in your area.


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

I look for fish in the water under the sand. Yes that is the spot. If i dont see them at first i move to the grass line. I am good too. Every time I gig a fish its gigged. Thank You for your support.:usaflag


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Cubs Fan (10/30/2007)*I look for fish in the water under the sand. Yes that is the spot. If i dont see them at first i move to the grass line. I am good too. Every time I gig a fish its gigged. Thank You for your support.:usaflag[/quote "WTF":blownaway


----------

